# Fitted "baggies"?



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

So after ten years MTBing have finally found a reason to wear baggies. On touring/bikepacking trips I'd prefer to hide my shame in rural stores and such (for everyones good  ). But can't stand having all that extra fabric flapping around and getting snagged on stuff. Does anyone know of some "baggies" that fit a bit more snug then most?


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Endura do a number of 'baggy' shorts that fit fairly closely. I use Humvee 3/4 lengths and the fit is loose enough to look like a pair of shorts but fitted so they don't flap all over the place like board shorts.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

big_papa_nuts said:


> So after tew years MTBing have finally found a reason to wear baggies. On touring/bikepacking trips I'd prefer to hide my shame in rural stores and such (for everyones good  ). But can't stand having all that extra fabric flapping around and getting snagged on stuff. Does anyone know of some "baggies" that fit a bit more snug then most?


Club Ride.


----------



## axisofoil (Aug 21, 2012)

I know of a few workout routines that will swell your quads to make all 'baggies' turn into 'snuggies'.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

Fix the Spade said:


> Endura do a number of 'baggy' shorts that fit fairly closely. I use Humvee 3/4 lengths and the fit is loose enough to look like a pair of shorts but fitted so they don't flap all over the place like board shorts.


+1
Endura stuff should fit the way you want .

I have two set of short and one pair of pants. Both fit fairly closely


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

Check out Sombrio. Their gear is bomb-proof and a lot of it tends to run on the tighter side. A buddy of mine had a pair of Highlines a few years ago that were practically plum-smugglers....


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

I wear REI Landrum shorts over bibs.


----------



## Shiba Inu's Rock (Mar 3, 2010)

+1 on Sombrio. I scored some 32' knickers for xmas and are the best fitting pants/shorts I have. True to size and at first I thought were snug but found them to be just right after riding with chamois underneath and quality construction.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Prana Mojo climbing shorts.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

I've been using some Pearl Izumi Canyons that are pretty snug, but not ridiculously do.


----------



## AmericanTemplar (Mar 26, 2010)

It doesn't look like any of them are above the knee though. It sucks that MTBing is often aesthetically stuck in the 90's.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

90s, eh? Are you referring to super baggy pants and shorts and people wore, hanging off of their asses?

How tight do you want 'em? Zoics are rather short and tight, I've found.

I wear knee pads and like the shorts that come to the knee. It just doesn't look good to have skin showing between the knee pads and the shorts as a guy. Not wearing knee pads is not an option for me. I love the look on women though.


----------



## AmericanTemplar (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah, baggy cargo shorts and skate shoes is a pretty dated look. Mine as well top it off with a bowling shirt and wallet chain.


----------



## linken711 (Sep 21, 2012)

> Yeah, baggy cargo shorts and skate shoes is a pretty dated look. Mine as well top it off with a bowling shirt and wallet chain.


Hey, that is an awesome look;-)
But Im also stuck in the whole

Skickat från min GT-I9100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

AmericanTemplar said:


> It doesn't look like any of them are above the knee though. It sucks that MTBing is often aesthetically stuck in the 90's.


Mojo Short | Mens Shorts | prAna


----------



## zk6760 (Oct 8, 2012)

I wear a pair of DC khakis over compression shorts and impact shorts. They are as baggy or tight as you buy them. I'm fond of khaki for being light weight and pretty durable.


----------



## AmericanTemplar (Mar 26, 2010)

I just ordered a pair of these: http://www.probikekit.com/us/clothing/cycling-clothing/cycling-shorts/endura-urban-stretch-short.html

Looks like they should be good!


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I have these

Zoic Black Market Convertible Bike Pants - Men's - Free Shipping at REI.com

They are convertibles so they can be worn as shorts. 
I will say they fit about like baseball pants but have pockets.

Only issue I have with them is that as pants they cuff snags the chain ring and is a little tattered now but if you just care about the short part, it won't matter. However, the pant part is a bonus for cooler riding.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

big_papa_nuts said:


> So after ten years MTBing have finally found a reason to wear baggies. On touring/bikepacking trips I'd prefer to hide my shame in rural stores and such (for everyones good  ). But can't stand having all that extra fabric flapping around and getting snagged on stuff. Does anyone know of some "baggies" that fit a bit more snug then most?


In terms of the crotch getting snagged on the saddle, I find that the fabric in the crotch makes more difference than how baggie it is. Stretchy fabric in the crotch I find more likely to get snagged, even when close fitting (even some lycra shorts).

I have a pair of Sugoi Gustof shorts that i like a lot. Killer liner and padding (same as their second best lycra shorts), and the crotch does not snag on things.
Gustov Short | SUGOI Performance Apparel
They were pricey, but I really love them.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

I use Zoics (only because that's what, sigh, Performance carries, and REI, and I can try stuff on in those stores), and they are usually just above the knee and certainly not baggy.

I don't know of any MTB shorts that are baggy to where they'd be intrusive, though.

These are not cycling shorts, but they do just fine in that regard though:

REI Sahara Cargo Shorts - Men's - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## AmericanTemplar (Mar 26, 2010)

kjlued said:


> I have these
> 
> Zoic Black Market Convertible Bike Pants - Men's - Free Shipping at REI.com
> 
> ...


I tried these on & they were actually too tight around my thighs and not stretchy at the junction where the pant legs attached to the shorts. Seemed like a good idea & looked good though.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

I've always found it easier to just slip a pair of shorts over my bike shorts, in a situation like that.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Rapha. Boom.

Luxury Touring Shorts for road cycling | Rapha


----------



## Stray Mutt (Dec 3, 2011)

Pearl Izumi Canyons. I have a pair of the Rapha Touring shorts also (bought them on ebay cheap) and they are really nice but I like the PI's better. YMMV.


----------



## JDubKC (Jul 31, 2009)

FOX high frequency shorts. They dont make anymore I dont think but you can still find them for sale on the web. Only drawback is the non-removable liner.


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

big_papa_nuts said:


> So after ten years MTBing have finally found a reason to wear baggies. On touring/bikepacking trips I'd prefer to hide my shame in rural stores and such (for everyones good  ). But can't stand having all that extra fabric flapping around and getting snagged on stuff. Does anyone know of some "baggies" that fit a bit more snug then most?


you might check out Fox Campus Shorts, this may be the answer to hiding yer shame (c;

I have a couple of pairs of these I wear when riding my beater around the neighborhood and city park concrete bike paths. They sport a removable liner that is mesh with a 4 panel chamois in them, that is not bad. I've had two pairs of these well over a year now and they still look pretty new even after many washing / drying cycles and they got wore a lot around the summer months on and off the bikes.

Light, comfortable, fast drying, stylish, and they have great pockets

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## SonnyP (Nov 15, 2012)

I have yet to have trouble with my Zoic Ether's. They fit perfect and the padded removable liner is great. Zoic Black Market shorts are a bit shorter length and maybe tighter fit.


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

*Nema shorts*

This is not a shameless plug for Nema, but for years their shorts have been my benchmark for determining how good a baggy short is. I picked up my first pair of Nema "Crown Jewel" shorts 13 or 14 years ago at a gear sale for a shop going out of business. Due to their shorter inseam length and durability (lots of ripstop) I picked up three more pairs of them over the years while also trying out some other manufacturers. Nema shorts have been the best fitting and most durable shorts I've owned so far. The other manufacturers I've tried are:


*Fox*- Almost as well fitting as Nema though the inseam is a little long
*Cannondale*- Snagged the nose of the saddle repeatedly. Ship sails in the wind; by far my worst experience in shorts.
*Oakley*- Snagged the nose of the saddle repeatedly. I will never own another pair; inseam is too long, legs are too loose, ill fitting. Only second worst to the Cannondale shorts.
*Chrome*- Seem a little more loose than I like, but they may be ok
*Raceface*- Not impressed; might fit better by wearing hip armor under them.

I never have issues with Nema's snagging anything and the shorts I've had have been the best riding shorts I own. If I can find a good deal on their latest "Searcher" short, I'll probably order a pair.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

You might want to check out Lululemon. I remember reading a thread somewhere and guys were raving about them.
Edit: here you go.

http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/lululemon-shorts-785366.html


----------



## sicboy541 (Feb 2, 2011)

+1 on the Endura Humvee's. Been wearing them for a couple of years, many miles and still like them. Form fitting and most importantly not too long.


----------



## zrodtx (May 9, 2010)

I usually alter MTB shorts myself to make them form fitting. It' extremely easy. It takes about 30 seconds. Just youtube altering pants.


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

My Ether shorts are not baggy at all. Good in between.


----------



## wyoracerX (Jul 25, 2009)

*Jett mtb*

I generally do not wear baggy shorts due to their bagginess and long fit. That was until I discovered the Strike and Ride shorts from Jett MTB they come in every size from 26 - 40 not xs-xxl so they seem to haven better fit overall


----------



## wyoracerX (Jul 25, 2009)

*Jett mtb*

***


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

Try Endura Singletracks, not so loose, just right.


----------

